# RecipeDB - Hoppy the Red Roo Ale



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/6/10)

Red Roos aren't actually red, neither is this Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes BIAB and sparged well. Efficiency is (minimum) 74%, given an ABV of around 6.6%.Aroma is incredible, though the beer isn't as fruit or bitter as I'd aimed for.Cara-Amber is actually Cara-bohemian.An extremely well balanced beer, pleasant bitterness with a fruity hop aroma. Somewhat like a cross between Leffe Bruin and an American Pale ale. Definately will be a repeat brew and will become a house amber ale. Much better than any light pale ale.My calculations (through 2 different programs) differ from recipe DB. I have a bitterness of 35 and ABV% of 6.6%. It definately kicks like 6.6% and the bitterness is nowhere near the level recipeDB calculated it at.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner    0.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraamber    0.25 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 15mins)    7.5 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)    7.5 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 30mins)    7.5 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 30mins)    7.5 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     30 ml Danstar - Nottingham         9L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 53.1 IBU   Efficiency 74%   Alcohol 5.73%   Colour 17 EBC   Batch Size 9L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/10)

*gratuitous bump*

Have now tasted this beer, and I'm disappointed that I didn't produce what I'd aimed for.

Having said that, what I got is an excellent, balanced beer with good bitterness that doesn't dominate the palate, good aroma (SWMBO says "it smells like leffe") and a malt character that is robust without being roasted bitter.

This beer is a definate repeat brew and will probably become my house Ale. The flavour is far better than I have been achieving with the yellow coloured beers, the balance of malts is far better and when drunk ice-cold, could be good for summer.

Easily the best non-dark beer I've brewed.

First time using Nottingham yeast (dried) and I'm impressed with this high attenuating, high flocculating yeast. I think that it dried the body of the beer out and this has left the beer well balanced. I think any less, it would have been a sweet caffrey's clone with a little extra hops.

First time using Nelson Sauvin hops and I'm a big fan of them. The aroma is fantastic and they aren't as bitter as the AA% on the CB site would indicate.

If I do try to use this as a base for a true American IPA (i.e more bitter and hoppy) - I'll keep the Nelson Sauvin and scrap the rest of the hops.

Do a long boil of NS and Citra at 60 minutes. I'll replace the Saaz, EKG/Styrian with Amarillo and Citra at 15 minutes and then 7.5g of NS, Amarillo and Citra at flameout. I've found that despite the high AA% of Nelson Sauvin, it is an excellent dual purpose hop.


----------

